# Ghost Hand Cubes



## V-te (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys,
Well I searched the forums and only found about 5 posts within a thread that had info on these, so I decided to make my own. I also found another one that only described it, but not really reviewed it

#1 Has anyone owned these cubes, or are planning to get one?
#2 If somebody does have one, what do you think about it? Would you recommend it? How does it move?
#3 I heard that it's a type F clone, and that type Fs tend to deteriorate after a while, does the ghost hand also do that? 

Any information would help because I am considering getting one of these. I am unable to decide on a DIY. Any info will do, 
Thank you. =)


----------



## SlapShot (Jul 15, 2009)

1. I have one. A seller on Ebay is selling a purple one that has silver sparkles in the plastic.

2. I want to buy one of the black ones, and I would recommend it. Turns very smooth, but it was pre-lubed. Stickers could be better but can be replaced.

3. I am already convinced that it is a type F, or a clone. Not sure about the detiorating part. I've never had any problems with my type F, or this one so far.


----------



## Shivorken (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a black and white ghosthand. Both perform very well and they are unlubed. 

They don't pop often, have a very nice feel in their movement (no clicks, no scapes but a soft sliding sound). I only think negatively in regards to their orange and red - way too similar. 

They are inexpensive and 8USD or below including shipping (this is on ebay and some even come with a free bag for your cube =D) 

I have not had them long enough to know if they deteriorate but as of now they are very good cubes. Only my black type F beats them. 

I would also like to point out that my white ghosthand makes less noise then my black one o.o ...

Can someone also explain to me how the type F deteriorates?


----------



## AlanAlanine (Jul 15, 2009)

is a ghost hand cube just another type of 3x3?

or is it a different puzzle. I saw a ghost cube but it was funky looking.


----------



## V-te (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a 3x3, supposedly very smooth


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 18, 2009)

I just a received a black one. Right out of the box it turns pretty well. It's looks like it's pre-lubed. It's really good at cutting corners. I find it *very* difficult to take the center caps off, though. I can't get them off with anything, so I can't adjust the tension. :/


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 18, 2009)

On many(all?) type F's (with sheng-en logo under center caps) lubed with silicone, the core deteriorates rapidly (within a month for me) and it gets much slower. I am fairly certain it is the core, as I replaced it with a Cube4You orange core and it regained the speed.


----------



## Shivorken (Jul 18, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I just a received a black one. Right out of the box it turns pretty well. It's looks like it's pre-lubed. It's really good at cutting corners. I find it *very* difficult to take the center caps off, though. I can't get them off with anything, so I can't adjust the tension. :/



Yeh i used my nails to get them out (not very long) and i used so much force that when it finally did come off (bloody explosive), my finger scraped along something and i got a vry deep cut on my thumb (happened too fast so i didn't feel anything - saw all the blood on my cube first =P)


----------



## V-te (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I ordered a white one. Should come in about 2 weeks or less. I'll put a video up


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 18, 2009)

SlapShot said:


> 1. I have one. A seller on Ebay is selling a purple one that has silver sparkles in the plastic.
> 
> 2. I want to buy one of the black ones, and I would recommend it. Turns very smooth, but it was pre-lubed. Stickers could be better but can be replaced.
> 
> 3. I am already convinced that it is a type F, or a clone. Not sure about the detiorating part. I've never had any problems with my type F, or this one so far.


Try playing with a Type F for a longer time. You will have a hard time noticing the deterioration unless you compare it with a new one. You can get a black Ghost Hand on Ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170348195926



Shivorken said:


> Can someone also explain to me how the type F deteriorates?


The Type F gets slower after a while. I'm pretty certain that it's the type of plastic. The Type F uses very soft plastic that doesn't really react well to silicone. For my information on this check out this thread:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659


----------



## Stefan (Jul 18, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> It's looks like it's pre-lubed.


Looks? You mean you see lube? Or do you mean "feels"?



Lt-UnReaL said:


> I find it *very* difficult to take the center caps off, though.


They're slightly glued. Mine came off easily with the big rectangular blade:
http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/P/B000B633PC.01-A2SHU9394LE8AJ._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg



anythingtwisty said:


> I am fairly certain it is the core, as I replaced it with a Cube4You orange core and it regained the speed.


Please explain how the core could possibly make that difference.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > It's looks like it's pre-lubed.
> ...


Yeah, looks. I can see the residue on the inside, looks like dry lube. 



StefanPochmann said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > I find it *very* difficult to take the center caps off, though.
> ...


I gotta get something like that...even my huge kitchen knives can't get these suckers off.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I can see the residue on the inside, looks like dry lube.


Ok, thanks. Mine felt lubed but I didn't see any lube, so I was wondering. If indeed it is lubed, they did a very very good job. I had bought some other already lubed cubes before and none felt as nice and the lube was always visible and not evenly distributed inside the cube.

Which color did you get and from what seller?



Lt-UnReaL said:


> I gotta get something like that.


Yes, very useful. I use it very often. The round blade (second from right) for example is very good for peeling off or applying stickers. This set seems to be standard, I've seen it in slight variations at many places for $5-$10.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 19, 2009)

I have no idea, but the core definitely makes it faster, I recommend anyone who has a worn-out Type F to try it, it works well.


----------



## V-te (Jul 26, 2009)

I've received my cube today. 

It is smooth out of the box. It is light. Very light. Moves like heaven. Cuts corners well, not as good as the type a, but very well. 

It is very silent when you turn the pieces. It sounds like a rustling paper in the wind, Does not pop at all. 

over all, this cube is amazing.!!!!! Good investment, definitely worth getting.


----------



## James (Jul 26, 2009)

I received two Ghost Hand cubes a few days ago, one purple and one black. In terms of performance, both colors are the same. The cubes have even amounts of speed, smoothness, and corner-cutting ability. Although none of the qualities are individually completely superior to any other cube, overall this is the best cube I have used. I strongly recommend it.

The stickers feel like paper and are not very good. I will be replacing them with textured tiles.

In comparison to my Type F, the Ghost Hand cubes are definitely similar in appearance and performance, but they are certainly not the same. A Type F seems to have more rounded pieces. My Type F is also slightly faster and seems to have less friction. However, the "feel" of the Ghost Hand is much less cumbersome and less gritty. I will certainly be buying more of these excellent cubes.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 26, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the residue on the inside, looks like dry lube.
> ...


Black, from this seller.

I just tried this cube's center with my old type A pieces(2 years of use). It's incredible. Too bad my type A pieces are white. I need to get a white ghost hand now.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 26, 2009)

For those who have had this cube for a while. How is it holding up? I worry that it will deteriorate like the Type F.


----------



## V-te (Jul 27, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> For those who have had this cube for a while. How is it holding up? I worry that it will deteriorate like the Type F.



So far so good. After about one month, I am going to post a detailed review with pictures so everyone can have an idea of how these are.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 29, 2009)

My friend wanted me to post his video of a review for this cube for him:


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 29, 2009)

Ask your friend what his best cubes are.


----------



## Kevin. (Jul 30, 2009)

so im Lt-Unreals friend. Me and John together have about 15 or so 3x3x3s ill list the types

A1- black, white
A2-white
C4Y-black, white, gold
D-white
Rubiks.com
E- white
store cube
B-white

those are all i can recall as of now but i have tried to hybrid ALMOST every combo of these cubes i dont remember most cause i did this over a long period of time and my memory for things like this isnt great.

so instead of telling of you of the many failures of cubes i have mad out of curiosity ill tell you about the awesome ones.

-type A cubies with C4Y core is one i made a few months ago and it is the cube that Lt-Unreal (john) uses in competition and for speed solving.

-What i use and im suprised to find is better then type A1 and i feel is a somewhat better cube then johns is black type A1 cubies on white type A1 center. (basically a type A1 i think by chance it was better quality)

- but since i got my Ghost Hand and tuned and lubed i feel its better then the above cubes ive tuned and lubed and sanded and considerd "god cubes". out of box i feel Ghost Hands are BETTER then C4Y cubes lubed! thats just this cuber though. 

ill try somemore hybrids and post the results im gonna try ghost hand cubies on all of those cores and ghost hand core on all those cubies. (eventually)


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 30, 2009)

I have also tried and modded my fair share of cubes. Not that cubing doesn't matter, but cube hardware has almost become a separate hobby altogether. In my experience though, pure cubes are usually better than hybrids.

If you're interested in hardware and hybriding, you might want to check out this thread.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659


----------



## V-te (Jul 30, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> I have also tried and modded my fair share of cubes. Not that cubing doesn't matter, but cube hardware has almost become a separate hobby altogether. In my experience though, pure cubes are usually better than hybrids.
> 
> If you're interested in hardware and hybriding, you might want to check out this thread.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659



I've seen your thread. You should do a review of the ghost hand.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 2 ghost hand cubes, both very good. A little silcone spray improved them. I have 20 or so cubes, and these might have the best action. The only problem (on mine) is the orange/red look similar.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a Ghost Hand now and I can't say I agree with you. 8ball, what cubes do you have?


----------



## reubus (Aug 4, 2009)

*Ghost Hand: Black vs. White*

I've got a couple each of the blacks and whites, and I must say the stickers on the black Ghost Hand started wearing away after about 2 days. The blue held up but all the other colors wore right off. Strangely, though, the stickers on the white Ghost Hand cubes seem fine. The first one I got was white, and they've held up to a few weeks of 10-20 solves per day. Also, I agree with the above poster who said his white cube felt better (and was quieter) than the black ones. I've always preferred black cubes, but the Ghost Hand white is too good. It's become my main cube.

I replaced the black cubes stickers with Cubesmith tiles. Much better.

As far as pulling the caps off, mine came off with a little twist of a utility knife on either side. Not easy, but that just means they stay in nice and tight.

Cutting corners is easier than any of my other cubes (and I've got about 90 cubes...), but to get there, I loosened it up a bit, which can lead to more pops... Kind of a give and take, I guess...

Oh, and yes, mine all came lightly lubed, but I had to disassemble them to see that. Seems like the pieces themselves are manufactured to a much tighter tolerance than other cubes, so I'd bet they're smooth even pre-lubed.

All in all, I LOVE the Ghost Hand cubes, particularly the white ones. They whisper, where my C4U's shout...


----------



## hillary (Aug 4, 2009)

I' ve had my ghost hand cube for a few weeks now and all I can say is ... I don't like it. Not at all. It is smooth and light and quiet and everything but it doesn't cut corners very well and it is kind of slow and when it locks up it jams completely and the whole cube gets terribly distorted. I've tried lubricating it, cleaning it, setting different tensions, nothing made it any better.
It may be that I just got a bad one or that the cube is not good for my turning style but overall it is not as good as my other cubes. I don't say it is not worth getting, I just wanted to say that this might not be "THE best speedcube ever" and you shouldn't expect too much of it.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree with hillary for the most part. It's a very, very decent cube, but I think hillary accurately points out some of the major flaws of the cube.


----------



## reubus (Aug 8, 2009)

*Yup*

I must agree with Hillary, as well. I tend to be really precise when cubing, which is probably why my times suck so bad, and that's probably also why I love the Ghost Hand. It does tend to stick a bit when I get sloppy...

Anyone know how it compares to Edison or Joy cubes? A co-worker of mine is heading to Korea in a couple of weeks, and he's going to get 2 each of those cubes for me, cuz I've never tried them. I've also not tried Slick cubes...


----------



## V-te (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, my cube used to jam and lock up after first taking it apart and adjusting it, and I must say that it took me about a week for me to get used to it. It no longer does this anymore, so I guess it really does depend on the cubing style.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 8, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> I have a Ghost Hand now and I can't say I agree with you. 8ball, what cubes do you have?



My ghost hand cubes came in brown pouches.

My other cubes consist of some Rubik's DIY's, some PuzzleProz (type A I think), one from http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-standard-speed-cube-p-92.html, some from Cube4You, a couple Rubik's storeboughts. I was misleading -- the 20 cubes included some other sizes than 3x3. I think I have maybe 13 to 15 3x3s.

I played with the tension on my ghost hand cubes so it was even all around, not too tight or loose. Cleaning the inside surfaces and relubing helps the smoothness.

My cube4you cubes and my PUZL cube jam more than my ghost hand cubes. I pop less and cut corners better on my ghost hand cubes.


----------



## V-te (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok so my ghost hand has slowed down for me, and I disassembled it and discovered black dust inside the core and covering the screws (basically the type F problem) and I cleaned everything out. It is now back to the original speed it was. I guess this is one thing about it, it need maintenance, but it is great still!! =)


----------



## retr0 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry to bump this, but I think it's still very relevant to the topic, but other than eBay, where might one get his hands on these?


----------



## Logan (Nov 20, 2009)

I just got mine today from iSpins. It is Amazing! The tensions are way off so I will adjust it. The center caps are easy to take off.

Here's a video: (insert URL of video when I make it here)


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 20, 2009)

That was quick shipping!


----------



## Logan (Nov 20, 2009)

Well your in Illinois and I'm in Minnesota so....


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 20, 2009)

Considering I shipped 2 days ago...


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 21, 2009)

should i lube my ghost hand?


----------



## V-te (Nov 21, 2009)

bigbee99 said:


> should i lube my ghost hand?



Once you lube it, you will have to keep lubing it... I would suggest to break it in until you feel it starting to become slow. Then clean out and lube (do not lube core, only the pieces)


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Nov 29, 2009)

Does anybody know how jigaloo affects this cube?


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 23, 2009)

i ordered a ghost hands cube from popbuying. does anybody know if they are different from the ebay ones?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

They aren't.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 23, 2009)

k thanks


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Haha wow I can't find a link to this cube can anyone give me one? Preferably from popbuying since I'm going to make a big order from there.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 23, 2009)

here is the link

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26651
it is the one i bought


----------



## that cuber from Iowa (Mar 9, 2010)

V-te said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > should i lube my ghost hand?
> ...


this is sort of a noob question, buy... how do you go about cleaning the inside of the cube, i've tried but it didn't seem to have much of an effect


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 9, 2010)

that cuber from Iowa said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > bigbee99 said:
> ...




Fill up your sink, take apart your cube and drop the pieces in. Swoosh them around a little bit, then dry them. That should take out all the cube dust.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

that cuber from Iowa said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > bigbee99 said:
> ...



lol why bring back a year old thread?


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 10, 2010)

theres ghost hand II now, link in my store


----------



## bwatkins (Mar 10, 2010)

ghost hands for life, i love them! Super smooth, phenomenal out of the box i totally love mine.


----------



## pistelli (Sep 25, 2010)

retr0 said:


> Sorry to bump this, but I think it's still very relevant to the topic, but other than eBay, where might one get his hands on these?


 
I got mine off of Amazon.com


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 25, 2010)

pistelli said:


> I got mine off of Amazon.com


 
Nice, for necro-bumping this thread.


----------



## theace (Sep 26, 2010)

pistelli said:


> I got mine off of Amazon.com


 
Here's the Ghost Hand - I. It comes with a neat little pouch.

And the Ghost Hand - II. I guess it's cheaper due to the fact that there's no pouch.

Shipping's free here, so It'll be cheaper than buying them from anywhere else.


----------



## Olji (Sep 26, 2010)

i got both the gh1 and gh2 from magic puzzle cube, although i like the gh2 more, since it has never popped on me (pretty hard to pop out a piece too), got a nice feel on turning too... love the feel of the stickers too, corner cutting is pretty low, and lockups occur pretty often, for me it's usually the first solves with it that locks up the most, after some warmup with it I've adjusted my turning to it and it does great, lockups still occur though, gh1 dont lock up as much as gh2 for me, but they are both splendid cubes in my opinion


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 26, 2010)

i took caps off with my short fingernails

why do all of you seem to have difficulty to pop the cap off?


----------



## Kervin (May 2, 2012)

i also heard that the ghosthands come in a bag or a box. Usually the one in the bag has bright stickers and rounded corners and the one that comes with a box has really pointy corners. (AV modded) Why is that so?


----------



## Cow124 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Ghost Hand or Ghost Hand 2?*

You guys may be talking about Ghost Hand IIs because I have the first type of Ghost Hand that is black (It has a white and black logo). It locks up a lot. The center caps are hard to take out at first, but later are ok. The edges have grooves to let the air in to reduce friction. It does not have good corner-cutting, but is cheap. This Type F isn't very special. The Ghost Hand II is way more popular.


----------

